

Ask HN: Startups, how do you manage big Rails apps' codebase? - alisnic

It would be very interesting to see what approaches people take, and how they prove in practice.
======
jpdevereaux
I try to keep myself true to two simple rules: no single file over 500 lines,
and no single folder with more than 50 files. Obviously this ends up varying
by project, but overall it discourages the monolith design pattern that I've
seen so many times when picking up other code bases.

